# 275 baler parts



## Franco Costa (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey Guys,Im from downunder.We run MGreys and grow meadow hay out of South Australia.I was wondering if anyone could tell me where in USA i can get some parts for our NH275. We are having some problem getting them here in Au, i guess they see them as getting too old to keep parts anymore If anyone knows of a good parts source we would be thankful. All the best.Franco


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Try Messick's.....you can probably get the parts from any NH dealer, but you'll have to find one with a parts guy who will get off his backside and chase them down. Messicks is pretty reliable.

New Holland Parts Lookup Online Catalog


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Can you not go to New Holland Agriculture and setup an account for your region? In the US we are able to pick our closest dealer and setup the implements that we have under "my equipment". Same for JD etc. Anyway it sends the order to the dealer. Here is my NH parts link for our 275.


----------



## Franco Costa (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Chris,thanks for your email.We dont have that facility in Australia.Since the post i have been able to find the bearings i need here in Au even though they need to come from interstate.Thanks for the links you have sent.I had alook at your website and i like what you guys are doing.We only grow chickens for ourselves but i would be interested to hear how you manage that part of the operation.We grow mainly pasture hay here which are mainly clovers and ryegrasses with most sold to people for horses feed and the rest we use to top up our cattle.Thanks Franco


----------



## Franco Costa (Jul 27, 2011)

Mike 120 ,thanks for you feedback regarding parts for the 275Baler


----------

